# Some ye olde rally vids...



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

Dunno if you want to see, but i put up some old vids for someones entertainment...
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...09446 
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...76257
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...80866
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...05330
not necessarily quality but there you go...


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Do you happen to have the origional files for download?


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Some ye olde rally vids... (mik_git)*

Very nice my man!
Thanks


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Some ye olde rally vids... (Fusilier)*

yeah i have a whole bunch (what i uploaded isn't the full of each rally, skipped intros and stuff) but also earlier RAC (81) and some portugal and acropolis and other stuff heaps of 84 RAC (ithink) form 9 hours of vhs probably 5 hours of this sort of stuff i had not seen before. would have uploaded more, but 1. using a camcorder memory stick gives crap quality and only 11 minutes at a time, and 2 the camcorder went on holoiday to in laws possibly never to rteturn







, my mission is to get a new graphics card to be able captue stuff straight away... I can record to PAL DVD-R, but don't then know how to extract it...


----------

